# Forum Learning Russian Language Getting Started with Russian  What to get

## Rolyin

Does anyone know of a good book/cd to get to learn Russian I am in highschool and fed up with french so i want to learn Russian i have already got a phrase book but dont know where to go to get a good book/cd help please  ::

----------


## Jasper May

*sigh*
The New Penguin Russian Course - Nicholas Brown
Russian Learner's Dictionary - Nicholas Brown 
Look for them on amazon.com

----------

